# New Christian Law School



## Scott (Aug 27, 2007)

Louisiana College to Create a Christian Law School


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm all for law as well as anything studied self-consciously within the ambit a Christian world-view,

but can someone please tell me what the definition of a "Christian Law School" is?

Please explain the sense of "Christian" in as used adjectivally to modify the compound noun "Law School". And then explain the whole idea.

Just in case anyone wonders where I'm going with this, I think this business of creating a fanfare over a college (Christian) starting a law school, makes as much sense as trumpeting the creation of a Christian School of Dentistry. Both are "professions". Law, of course, has a bit more of a "philosophical" component, however, if it was so obvious that there was this need for a "Christian Law School", philosophically speaking, why aren't there almost as many of them as there are states in the union, at least?

Why not just start a professional school for "law", as with anything else, and subsume it under the guidance of a Believing philosophy that guides the school generally? Are there not enough Christians who are lawyers? Do most law schools at present discriminate against Christian's getting in, or graduates of "Christian colleges"? As with Regent and Liberty, the view seems to be: this move will produce *more *Christian lawyers, and eventually jurists, who will then be able to "take over" the present system. Liberty builds this outrageously fancy mock-Supreme Court chamber, so its students will "get used" to arguing before the highest court for Christian-rights, and Christian-legislation. How does this not look like an agenda-driven education, as opposed to a "principle-oriented" education? Answer: it doesn't.

Sorry, this probably sounds like a silly diatribe. But I am just so bothered by this kind of public posturing and posing for "Christian agenda". If you ask me, its a symptom not of Christian ascendancy and the victory (or potential for victory) of a Christian philosophy of law, or of anything else, but of its decline and marginalization. Of it's "ghetto-ization." 

If there was nothing here but the low-key press release regarding the creation of a "law school" by an admittedly Christian-influenced institution, I would have no real beef.

But once again, here's my question: What is a "Christian Law School"? Is it similar to a Christian Dental School?


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 27, 2007)

I am laying the smack down on some liberals on this very topic. I am currently enrolled at Louisiana College if anyone wants the inside view.

See here

my username is "RL Dabney."

I don't support hte Law school qua law school, I am merely attacking liberal objections to it.


----------



## raderag (Aug 27, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> I'm all for law as well as anything studied self-consciously within the ambit a Christian world-view,
> 
> but can someone please tell me what the definition of a "Christian Law School" is?
> 
> ...



Maybe its just so people will know that it has a Christian world view. Yes, it sounds like a silly diatribe to me.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 27, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> I'm all for law as well as anything studied self-consciously within the ambit a Christian world-view,
> 
> but can someone please tell me what the definition of a "Christian Law School" is?
> 
> ...



All the treasures of wisdom and knowledge are found in Christ. 

Paul told us to take "every thought captive to Christ," this includes thoughts about jurisprudence. 

I do not question that such an approach has some hard questions to answer, but it is certainly valid.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 27, 2007)

I am not saying it is without problems. I, being on the inside, can name a few:

Money: I really don't know where it will come from. 

Secondly, this school is not Reformed. SO any approach to teach from a "christian worldview" will be fundamentally flawed. Now, if they were Reformed....


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 28, 2007)

debating these liberals on this law school issue is sort of like logical child abuse, but it is still fun.
http://saveourlc.proboards45.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=general&thread=1182792817&page=4


----------

